# poudre rock report



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

How bad was the lower narrows last week ? Bump every rock in the river or a little scraping ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dweiss (Sep 17, 2013)

poudre river in town has dropped. I don't think it even is splashing on the rock. But only a couple weeks to go. pray for slow warming and long season


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

Some day folks will realize what the river is doing in town means nothing...wait, no they won't. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## dweiss (Sep 17, 2013)

living in the fort for46 years and boating the poudre for 22 doesn't make me an expert but unless the water evaporates from mouth of canyon to town the river level in town in early season tells you how its running but hey drag your boat here and go see worst thing you get a nice drive up to the Mish and have a beer


----------



## radman152 (May 9, 2010)

Saw the rock this morning and it looked like 0.5 give or take.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

It will come when it's ready and leave way too soon


----------



## jtnc (Aug 9, 2004)

I believe what Paul quoted. I'd say it was ~0.3-0.4 Sunday in the snow. Looks like the ditch at the mouth of the canyon was started based on the gauges. Does that match what you saw Paul? 

Given the canyon mouth lost ~200cfs 4/15, and N.Fork didn't and is flowing at ~270, and canyon mouth is at ~170... 170+200-270 = ~100cfs, or about what it was like last Sunday. 

Narrows was a tad bumpy Saturday, Sunday would have been *much* better. I suspect this weekend should be fine. Bridges wasn't bad last Sunday if you don't mind an ELFing run, it was even better with snow.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

We did a few laps thursday and it was in the .3-.4 range. Bumpy for sure, but all the drops went well.

We are going up for more laps this afternoon if anyone wants to join. My wife is trying out the new camera, so we'll hopefully post some pics when we get back.

John and Paul are the most accurate with the flow totals, about or just over 100cfs at the narrows.

Also, they will open the larime tunnel soon as well, and that will cause a large jump to the main canyon. wild and scenic my ass, but i'll be glad to have the water!!!


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*Filter is running at nice level*

Filter Plant is running at a nice and forgiving level. I took the kids up there Saturday evening and had a nice run in the kayaks. A couple shallow areas to pick your way thru at this level but all manageable - saw several fishing rafts floating the stretch.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Airplane boof on Sunday


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

2 weekends ago (original post time) lower had some FU rocks but boated fine.
this past weekend no issues nice low flow paddling, clear path throughout and the boof at the end was even doable.


----------



## radman152 (May 9, 2010)

Here's the rock this morning. I think it's about 1. 










Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

radman152 said:


> Here's the rock this morning. I think it's about 1.
> 
> View attachment 8220
> 
> ...


are you up for a lap tonight?


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

radman152 said:


> Here's the rock this morning. I think it's about 1.


Optimistic 1 

We tested PRR reports this morning, and it looks like everything worked OK. Expect regular reports soon. Posts to the PRR website should appear in email/texts and the PRR Facebook page. River regulars who want to post should contact me.

Marty
bell at metlogic dot com


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

Marty said:


> Optimistic 1
> 
> We tested PRR reports this morning, and it looks like everything worked OK. Expect regular reports soon. Posts to the PRR website should appear in email/texts and the PRR Facebook page. River regulars who want to post should contact me.
> 
> ...


Hope you boys get at it this year! I miss those laps with you guys. 

Scott


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

Anybody up for a lap or two this afternoon?


----------



## swig_squid (Jun 14, 2012)

*narrows*

ill be up there around 12:30 1 doing laps on lower narrows. hope to see you there


----------



## radman152 (May 9, 2010)

The rock looked like a 1.2 this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

